# Scorpion stings a squirrel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.

Slingshot=my custom scorpion

Bands= straight cut the

Ammo= 3/8 steel

Pouch= 2012 supersure rayshot roo pouch


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent placement, thats a very nice setup as well. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Great shot! If you ever want to sell your scorpion just PM me.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good to see you posting again!

Squirrels, beware!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As KawKan said, glad to see you posting again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was an awesome shot and A beautiful set up. 2012 pouch? They are tough.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice set up and skillful shooting. Good hunting!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shot! Great to hear from you. Hope all is well!


----------

